# spi-0211



## ian1974 (Oct 1, 2003)

This is a brand new drug from Sucampo Pharm Inc. It does not really have a name but it just started phase 3 trials for IBS-C. It is a propriatary chloride channel activater. It was just announced at an Orlando GI conferance. Just thought I'd share...it's for men and woman. The test subject portion is expected to be completed this month. I have no idea how long it will be b4 we can try it.FYI


----------

